
Serverless on kubernetes - sebgoa
https://github.com/skippbox/kubeless
======
sebgoa
quite excited by what we are doing here. It is kubernetes native. We can
launch functions (python, nodejs) in a gcloud manner. Kubernetes deployments
and services are created on the fly. Generic runtime get injected with
dependencies using an init-container, functions get injected via configmaps.
And services that functions can call are deployed via Helm. I am pumped.

